# Người bị đau lưng có nên sử dụng ghế massage hay không?



## seoelip (20/7/21)

_Đau lưng là một tình trạng nhiều người gặp phải hiện nay, nhất là dẫn văn phòng và người lao động nặng. Một trong những giải pháp trị đau lưng hiệu quả được nhiều người lựa chọn là sử dụng ghế massage. Tuy nhiên cũng có một vài thắc mắc rằng người *bị đau lưng* có nên sử dụng ghế massage hay không. Hãy cùng tôi tìm hiểu chi tiết bài viết dưới đây để giải đáp câu trả lời nhé!_

*1.  Người bị đau lưng có nên sử dụng ghế massage hay không?*
Nếu như cơn đau lưng của bạn không hay xuất hiện hoặc có xu hướng kéo dài thời gian thì những liệu pháp như châm cứu, bấm huyệt và chườm nóng có thể giúp giải quyết được vấn đề này.

Tuy nhiên nếu cơn đau lưng của bạn đã bước vào giai đoạn mãn tính và kéo dài dai dẳng. Vậy thì việc cân nhắc mua một chiếc *ghế massage* cho người *bị đau lưng* là hoàn toàn phù hợp. Không phải chiếc ghế mát xa nào cũng có thể giúp hỗ trợ và có tác dụng điều trị bệnh đau lưng. Những chiếc ghế mát xa toàn thân mà hiện tại Elipsport đang phân phối là những dòng sản phẩm thích hợp với trang bị nhiều tính năng hiện đại.

*Ghế mát xa lưng* sẽ giúp làm dịu những căng thẳng gây áp lực lên vùng lưng. Bên cạnh đó nó còn giúp lưu thông máu được hiệu quả hơn giữa toàn bộ vùng lưng và phần thân dưới. Dưới tác động bằng những động tác như day, ấn và bấm huyệt.




_Ghế massage giúp chữa đau lưng hiệu quả_​Ghế massage có những con lăn có thể tự động điều khiển chức năng đấm bóp, xoay, day, vuốt ấn. Di chuyển từ trên xuống dưới dọc theo sống lưng đến toàn bộ huyệt đạo ở phần sau của cơ thể người dùng. Sản phẩm này giúp bạn nhanh chóng có được cảm giác thư giãn và thoải mái nhất.

Hệ thống sưởi hồng ngoại của ghế massage giúp trị liệu giống như biện pháp chườm nóng. Chúng có thể giúp thúc đẩy nhanh quá trình lưu thông máu bên trong cơ thể. Giúp bạn giảm cảm giác đau nhức và mệt mỏi vùng thân dưới.

Ngoài ra những túi khí 2 bên sườn eo sẽ giúp vỗ nhẹ nhàng xoa bóp làm giảm cảm giác mỏi phần tại phần thắt lưng hiệu quả.
*Có thể bạn quan tâm:*
>> _Có nên mua ghế massage không? Mua ghế massage ở đâu?_
>> _Massage lưng cho bà bầu như thế nào là đúng cách và hiệu quả?_
*2. Mua ghế massage cho người bị đau lưng cần lưu ý điều gì?*
*Ghế massage trị liệu* được biết đến là một sản phẩm hiện đại mang lại nhiều lợi ích sức khỏe. Sản phẩm này không chỉ có lợi với những người *bị đau lưng*. Nhưng bạn cũng cần phải xem xét lại một số điều lưu ý được liệt kê dưới đây. Để có thể sử dụng một chiếc ghế massage đem lại hiệu quả nhất đối với mình và người thân trong gia đình bạn cần lưu ý sau:

– Những người mắc phải những bệnh lý như: loãng xương, xương khớp yếu hay đang bị thoái hóa trong giai đoạn nguy hiểm. Những người này cần phải tham khảo ý kiến của các bác sĩ chuyên môn trước khi có nhu cầu sử dụng ghế massage.




_Mua ghế massage cần lưu ý một số điều_​– Người cao tuổi trên 80 tuổi, trẻ em hoặc phụ nữ đang mang thai trong giai đoạn 3 tháng đầu của thai kỳ. Hoặc những người có sức khỏe yếu thì tốt nhất nên không sử dụng ghế mát xa. Tránh các tác động không tốt gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.

– Khi bị ốm, sốt cao hay bị huyết áp, tim mạch không ổn định cũng cần phải lưu ý. Bạn cũng không nên sử dụng khi gặp phải tình trạng này.

– Không nên lạm dụng ghế massage bằng cách sử dụng nó quá lâu hoặc dùng quá nhiều lần trong ngày. Mỗi ngày bạn chỉ nên sử dụng tối đa là 2 lần/ngày và 30 phút/lần.

Như vậy có thể thấy người *bị đau lưng* nên sử dụng ghế massage để trị liệu. Tuy nhiên, nếu như bạn đang gặp phải một trong những vấn đề trên thì không nên sử dụng. Tốt nhất bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ trước khi quyết định sử dụng ghế massage nhé! Một thương hiệu bạn có thể tham khảo để mua ghế massage trị liệu là Elipsport. Nếu bạn quan tâm các sản phẩm khác như máy chạy bộ, *máy tập thể hình*, xe đạp tập thì cũng có thể mua tại Elipsport đấy.


----------

